# Long shot: did you buy a Greco SS-700 at Paul’s Boutique?



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

It would have been a little while ago.

I’m actively searching for whoever bought this guitar: 










Or if you know who did, please DM me.

Thanks.


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

Weird... I was just talking in another thread about that same place about the Raven SG they have for sale...


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

THRobinson said:


> Weird... I was just talking in another thread about that same place about the Raven SG they have for sale...


that store has a pretty incredible inventory. 

I just need to find that SS-700


----------



## THRobinson (Jun 29, 2014)

regret selling it?

I have a few on my list that if I ever saw for sale... well, I couldn't afford because they went up in value so much. Which makes it hurt even more. 

Have you contacted the store? maybe they keep a record? longshot... I'm sure they keep sellers on file not buyers, but never know.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Ha it wasn’t mine ever. A friend of mine has challenged me to find one as it’s his white whale. 

I already reached out to the store to see if they could put me in touch with who bought it and they said they don’t give out customer information. Which I totally get.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

They aren't super rare, maybe in Canada already they might be but they certainly pop up on the Japanese aucti0n sites. Does he want a Mint Collection one or would any timeframe work for him as long as its a Greco ??


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

brokentoes said:


> They aren't super rare, maybe in Canada already they might be but they certainly pop up on the Japanese aucti0n sites. Does he want a Mint Collection one or would any timeframe work for him as long as its a Greco ??


Basically, my guy is looking for one (specifically a Greco SS-700) in good condition or better, with the vibrola.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Reverb?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

warplanegrey said:


> Ha it wasn’t mine ever. A friend of mine has challenged me to find one as it’s his white whale.
> 
> I already reached out to the store to see if they could put me in touch with who bought it and they said they don’t give out customer information. Which I totally get.


Ask the store if they would contact the buyer and ask if they would contact you. Sometimes that works.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

I played that one several times.....i resisted. but it's a VERY cool guitar


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> Ask the store if they would contact the buyer and ask if they would contact you. Sometimes that works.


yeah I’m about to try that. I figured I’d post here before potentially putting the shop in a weird place.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Tried it. They maintained that they don’t give out customer information. :/


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

warplanegrey said:


> Tried it. They maintained that they don’t give out customer information. :/


They are just being difficult. They are not giving out customer information. They would be the go-between. I hope you let them know you would never be a customer and if you presently are, that they just lost you as one.


----------



## faracaster (Mar 9, 2006)

Steadfastly said:


> They are just being difficult. They are not giving out customer information. They would be the go-between. I hope you let them know you would never be a customer and if you presently are, that they just lost you as one.


uh....that's a little severe. "go-between" is the key here. While maintaining the buyer's privacy, there is also a middle person on the buying end. Can you imagine the number of questions....will he sell?....how much does he want?....how about this much?....no that's too much.....etc etc.... This small but busy store is basically a 1 person at a time operation. Not a simple transaction. 
Lets say the guy paid $700 .....he's gonna want $700 at least then that "go-between" deserves something too....no? so lets add 15% now it's a $800 guitar. then shipping cost and hassle. 
I think Warplanegrey has done due diligence here. He has gone above and beyond to try to get that guitar for his pal. There are other fish (Greco's) in the sea. 
Being "difficult"? I don't agree.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Did you check eBay?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's on on eBay for almost $2K...

Greco SS63-70 1985 Mint Collection MIJ Used | eBay


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

faracaster said:


> Being "difficult"? I don't agree.





player99 said:


> Here's on on eBay for almost $2K...


If I owned something that someone really wanted that I was reluctant to give up .. yeah, you're gonna have to ante up. Big time.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

faracaster said:


> There are other fish (Greco's) in the sea.
> Being "difficult"? I don't agree.


This has the potential to be an excellent poem.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

faracaster said:


> uh....that's a little severe. "go-between" is the key here. While maintaining the buyer's privacy, there is also a middle person on the buying end. Can you imagine the number of questions....will he sell?....how much does he want?....how about this much?....no that's too much.....etc etc.... This small but busy store is basically a 1 person at a time operation. Not a simple transaction.
> Lets say the guy paid $700 .....he's gonna want $700 at least then that "go-between" deserves something too....no? so lets add 15% now it's a $800 guitar. then shipping cost and hassle.
> I think Warplanegrey has done due diligence here. He has gone above and beyond to try to get that guitar for his pal. There are other fish (Greco's) in the sea.
> Being "difficult"? I don't agree.


If you go back to my first post about suggesting that, all I said was to ask the person to call warplayegrey. The person with the guitar could choose to call him or not and then they could discuss things between themselves. That is not asking a lot. Just call the buyer and give him warplane's number. It's a simple request and protecting the privacy of the one who bought the guitar.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> They are just being difficult. They are not giving out customer information. They would be the go-between. I hope you let them know you would never be a customer and if you presently are, that they just lost you as one.


eh, I get the hassle he doesn’t want to go through. I’m not too worried, tbh. As others have said, there are other fish in the sea. 



player99 said:


> Here's on on eBay for almost $2K...
> 
> Greco SS63-70 1985 Mint Collection MIJ Used | eBay


Sent to my buddy. I have a feeling it’s priced about 700 more than he’s cool with spending 



Steadfastly said:


> If you go back to my first post about suggesting that, all I said was to ask the person to call warplayegrey. The person with the guitar could choose to call him or not and then they could discuss things between themselves. That is not asking a lot. Just call the buyer and give him warplane's number. It's a simple request and protecting the privacy of the one who bought the guitar.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

warplanegrey said:


> eh, I get the hassle he doesn’t want to go through. I’m not too worried, tbh. As others have said, there are other fish in the sea.


I understand. I just have very little use for business people that lie or won't try to help someone out. Very unbusinesslike.


----------



## losch79 (Jul 11, 2016)

You have to watch out when buying guitars on Ebay from Japan, as a lot of them are being sold by resellers. Most times the guitars are actually being sold in a store and the reseller just lists in in hopes of finding someone who will pay hundreds more for a guitar they don't own. The one that was linked to Ebay is for sale at an actual shop for $118,000 yen which is about $1430 CDN; buddy selling it is hoping to make a quick $500 on someone unwilling to do their homework. Personally I'd check out Yahoo auctions in Japan or even digimart if looking for guitars over in Japan. I've had luck with TC Gakki and Ishibashi as well with finding unusual guitars in Japan; both of which are stores and will ship to Canada with relative ease.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

You need to speak/read Japanese to use Yahoo Japan. Or use a 3rd party like Rinkya or Jauce which charge commissions. Personally I use Rinkya to buy all my MIJ's.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

I worked in a guitar store for a few years, and the last thing the owner wanted us to do was spend our salaried time trying to align a potential customer with a previous customer. He'd far rather have us sell one of his guitars in stock or order one for the potential customer. That's how he (and we) made our living. I guess we were just selfish shmucks, only worrying about the almighty dollar (and mortgage and bills, etc.). Maybe it's different in the HVAC world, I dunno.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

High/Deaf said:


> Maybe it's different in the HVAC world, I dunno.


'Nah, you don't want our Carrier furnace. Call our competitor. They offer the same rebranded for less'.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Bump


----------



## troyhead (May 23, 2014)

losch79 said:


> You have to watch out when buying guitars on Ebay from Japan, as a lot of them are being sold by resellers. Most times the guitars are actually being sold in a store and the reseller just lists in in hopes of finding someone who will pay hundreds more for a guitar they don't own. The one that was linked to Ebay is for sale at an actual shop for $118,000 yen which is about $1430 CDN; buddy selling it is hoping to make a quick $500 on someone unwilling to do their homework. Personally I'd check out Yahoo auctions in Japan or even digimart if looking for guitars over in Japan. I've had luck with TC Gakki and Ishibashi as well with finding unusual guitars in Japan; both of which are stores and will ship to Canada with relative ease.


This actually isn't quite as sketchy as it sounds. If you look around, you can find others who might list the guitar for less than others, but they are providing of service. They are acting as a go-between that speaks the language, or maybe they are willing to ship when the original seller is not. Trogly made an informative video about this.


----------



## brokentoes (Jun 29, 2014)

People still use ebay ??


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

brokentoes said:


> People still use ebay ??


I bought deorderant off there the other day because got some reason it's the only place I can find the specific brand . It felt weird to be on there.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

brokentoes said:


> People still use ebay ??


We just bought a Claude Monet print off eBay a few weeks ago. It was the lowest price for the painting we wanted. However, I use Amazon a lot more than eBay now. It's easier and competitive.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

eBay uses The Global Shipping ripoff. That is what drove me off.


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone? Lol


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Have you considered joining other guitar forums and posting the same?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Did you post it on Kijiji?


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

player99 said:


> Did you post it on Kijiji?


I sure did lol


----------



## warplanegrey (Jan 3, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Have you considered joining other guitar forums and posting the same?


I thought about it, but ultimately those forums are very international whereas this one has a much higher chance of reaching people in the Toronto area. 

I routinely search a bunch of forms though.


----------

